# Senna vs Dulcolax



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello, can anyone explain to me what the difference is between Senna and Dulcolax? I need to take something like this, I've only ever taken Dulcolax in the past and I'm reluctant to take it again as it makes me vomit and have severe IBS-D...last time the IBS-D lasted for 5 days!I need something that works quickly and won't linger in my system.Cheers


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if Senna would last less time, they are both stimulatory laxatives.Let's see if I can find some duration infoSenna usually works in 6-12 hours, but may last as long as 24 hours.Dulcolax has a similar thing with working around the 8 hour mark, so not much difference in that.Do osmotic laxatives work for you, or finding the right balance of fiber and water so you don't get backed up?


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

What are osmotic laxatives? And is there any difference between a stool softener and a laxative?I don't have problems with IBS-C as such, my problem comes from having to take Imodium on a monday and tuesday to allow me to go work, but they don't always wear off by the following week...and then I'm back to taking Imodium again so I'm just getting more backed up...and when they finally wear off, I really know about it! I just can't predict when they're gunna wear off so I'd rather take something so I can control when I go.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stool softeners and osmotic laxatives pull water into the stool so it is easier to go. Stimulatory laxatives make you push things along.Can you use a milder antidiarrheal or a lower dose? Pepto Bismol or see if calcium supplements will firm you up enough for work..plugging yourself up for days on end isn't good. You might see if you can get Imodium for kids as a liquid and that may allow you to cut the dose down enough to where you'll still go on your own.


----------

